# Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC



## zwickel1525 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich brauche Hilfe !
Ich bin im Besitz eines GPS ifinder H2O C von Lowrance mit einem englischen Handbuch. Weiß jemand wo ich ein deutsches Handbuch dafür bekommen kann ?


----------



## lille pojken (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

Hej zwickel
Schau doch mal hier rein http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/ unter Off Topic 
Da findest du was dazu!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## zwickel1525 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

Danke Lars,
damit habe ich zwar immer noch kein Handbuch in deutsch, aber vielleicht gute Argumente für meinen Händler.


----------



## utzel (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

Du hast Post :q


----------



## zwickel1525 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

:k Vielen Dank für die Anregungen zu diesem Thema. Da ich inzwischen weiß, dass auch andere das Problem mit deutschen Handbüchern für Lowrance-Geräte haben, möchte ich euch hiermit den von Lowrance empfohlenen Vertreter für diese Geräte ans Herz legen. Es ist die:

Navico GmbH 
Carl-Friedrich-Gauss-Str.2
24837 Schleswig
Telefon +49 4621 961314
Fax +49 4621 961329
www.navico.com
Wendet euch an:
rosemarie.ohl@navico.com
So hatte ich innerhalb von 2 Tagen ein deutsches Handbuch im Briefkasten. Und das völlig gratis !!!


----------



## koebueci (19. April 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

Hallo,
Ich hatte auch das Glück bei ebay ein Lowrance iFinder 20 ersteigert zu haben, ohne deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.
Manchmal ist es ratsamer im Fachgeschäft einzukaufen!#6


----------



## Jupp_schmitz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin beim suchen fündig geworden:vik:
hier ein Link www.globetrotter.de/pdf_prod/low06001.pdf
ist eine allg. anleitung für die lowrance-hangeräte in deutsch.
die menueführung ist nahezu gleich.

Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## releaser (10. August 2008)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*

hallo jupp,
bin neu hier, und habe gleich deinen guten tipp gefunden.
vielleicht kann ich nun nach einem jahr meinen ifinder auch benutzen.
danke!
releaser|wavey:


----------



## burki62 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*



releaser schrieb:


> hallo jupp,
> bin neu hier, und habe gleich deinen guten tipp gefunden.
> vielleicht kann ich nun nach einem jahr meinen ifinder auch benutzen.
> danke!
> releaser|wavey:



ja, bin auch froh, dass ich hier etwas zu dem thema gefunden habe, denn ich hab auch gerade ein h2o aus singapur bekommen.
preis unschlagbar, versandkosen nachvollziehbar, aber dass der zoll auch noch 40€ draufschlägt :v (30% vom kaufpreis |uhoh:
hat sich aber dennoch gerechnet.
ob ich das wieder tuen würde, weiss ich nicht|kopfkrat
aber egal, jetzt liegt es hier mit nem handbuch in englisch und französisch #d

gruss burki


----------



## coco (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Handbuch GPS ifinder H2OC*



Jupp_schmitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin beim suchen fündig geworden:vik:
> hier ein Link www.globetrotter.de/pdf_prod/low06001.pdf
> ist eine allg. anleitung für die lowrance-hangeräte in deutsch.
> ...



Guten Tag,

der Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr, gibt es noch jemanden der die Datei auf der Festplatte hat und mir evtl. per eMail zukommen lassen könnte?

Gruß


----------

